# Non prescription drugs



## chipsdeluxe888 (Jan 21, 2005)

Are there are non prescription drugs that I could try for SA?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep sure are. Search around this forum and you will find lots of herbs and vitamins.

Phenibut is one OTC drug that works very well. But tolerance can build very fast and withdrawals can be terrible. Don't use it more than once or twice a week.


----------

